# Cthulhu RTA: Unboxing & First Impressions



## Alex (16/4/15)




----------



## BhavZ (17/4/15)

*Cthulhu* is a deity created by writer H. P. Lovecraft and first introduced in the short story "The Call of Cthulhu", published in the pulp magazine_Weird Tales_ in 1928. Considered a Great Old One within the pantheon of Lovecraftian cosmic entities, the creature has since been featured in numerous popular culture references. Lovecraft depicts Cthulhu as a gigantic and wholly evil entity worshiped by cultists. Cthulhu's anatomy is described as part man, part dragon, and part octopus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/15)

Looks like the deck of a goblin with the top fill option.. very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avi_RB7 (18/4/15)

Also a great Metallica song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

